# Current cost of Diesel in France



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone recently returned (or still touring??) able to give me an update on the cost of Diesel?? I have had varying "reports" :roll: that its now on par with UK price.

(trying to decide if its worth filing up with Tesco vouchers or similar before travelling or whether to wait to visit Auchan)

Thanks, 

Andy


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Our friends across the channel have a lovely website which lists all the prices at all the stations.

Prix Carburants

Ben


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been back 2 weeks.. Best Supermarket price I got was €1.37 but if you calculated with maybe 1.2 euro to the £ you wont be far off..
Avoid Total !! They always seem the most expensive..

Highest I saw was €1.57 !! 8O


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

So Auchen Calais is today 1.392Euro/l and 1.264 Euro to the £1 will get you £1.10 a litre

- Todays rate if you use a no fee visa card.

Visa

Ben


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

E Leclerc Perpignan 22nd Aug 1.42€ ltr
Intermarche Foix 29th Aug 1.419€ ltr 

Seen it higher as much as 1.50€ Ltr out in the sticks.

P.S Andorra 30th Aug 1.22€ ltr

Not sure what Uk prices are but Andorra diversions are a must for us going north from here.

Brian

For info Spanish prices are the same as France 1.42€paid yesterday


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

At current exchange rates the price of diesel would have to reach around €1.75 in France before you should start thinking about filling up over here.

JohnW


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You might have missed this from The Connexion.........................

Fuel prices cut by six centimes in France. 
PETROL prices have been dropped across the country for the next three months as the government announced immediate reductions of up to six centimes - with half the cost coming from the state and half from the oil firms.

Economy Minister Pierre Moscovici revealed the cut as the average price for diesel reached its highest price ever in France, at €1.4592 a litre, and he said a 25-litre fill-up would cost drivers about €1.50 less on average.

Ray.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Returning from the Vendee a couple of weeks ago we filled up at a Super U for the equivalent of £1.10 litre.

Only problem is that I can't remember which town it was, only that we'd deliberately left the main road to find cheaper fuel and found this place within a couple of minutes.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Paid Euro 1.32 in Lux last week on way to Spain. Paid euro 1.46 at old border post from Port Bou into france wish I had waited until we got to Argeles sur mer euro 1.37 never mind its only money


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Am paying 1.37 - 1.38 per litre, but did see some at Nonancourt for 1.34 per litre.


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Depends what exchange rate you're getting, but on my recent trip it equated to £1.14 per litre (supermarket price)


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info very intersesting as i will be off that way in just over a week.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Many many thanks for all who have posted on this this thread.

little doubt that its still much cheaper in France than in "rip off" Britain then :roll:


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe "rip off " Britain for diesel but if you need petrol then its "rip-off" France.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's been all over the place! A few weeks ago we came back into France from Italy and it was €1.50+, the other day we found a leclerc at €1.33.9 and it was chocka. I upset everyone firstly by reversing in the wrong way to get at the LPG pump am then coming back the other wrong way for diesel. 

Then we have seen €1.50 again but some supermarkets at €1.34-1.38 which is ok but not like it used to be and after Italy it feels cheap as chips. I've stopped caring to be honest but with te good exchange rate we can't complain

Petrol in the bike for the first time is averaging over a quid a day which isn't good but Italy again didn't help and also the fact that we seem to have spent three months going upwards has buggered up the averages a bit.

Might free wheel down to the med for a day or two


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Couple of good things the French government have done then:

They provide a map of the whole country telling you the highest and lowest prices in each area.

They arrange a reduction in price with government and fuel firms sharing the cost.


Phil


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Filled up in Calais last Tuesday at 1.39 euro ( about £1.11 at current exchange rates).

Prices seem to vary wildly in France with Total always well above the rest.

Jed

ps how do I get the euro symbol on my keyboard?


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

It was 1.31 euro at Carrefour in Angouleme yesterday when I passed,that was for diesel.


----------



## Auricula (Aug 13, 2012)

"How do I get the euro symbol on my keyboard " ?

It's on the "123" tab on an iPad. Probably similar on other keyboards.

What's weather like in Northern France. Hoping to get over this weekend.


----------



## Dougaitken (Aug 14, 2009)

*€*

The € on my keyboard is Alt Gr key with the 4 Key.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tesco*

I always buy on the continent. Always cheaper.

But paid 86p (72p excluding VAT) a litre to fill my van the other week at Tesco. We had some vouchers that got us 50p off a litre.

That was nice, so filled some Jerry Cans.

TM


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Ctrl+Alt+4 = €


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*€*

alt 2

On Macbook

TM


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

€ = fn+F3 on Samsung Netbook.

JohnW


----------



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

In the Dordogne at the mo. (30 C)

Managed to fill up twice at the supermarkets for €1.405

Cheers


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Tesco*



teemyob said:


> I always buy on the continent. Always cheaper.
> 
> But paid 86p (72p excluding VAT) a litre to fill my van the other week at Tesco. We had some vouchers that got us 50p off a litre.
> 
> ...


Isn't there a limit of 50 litres or whatever? There has been on all the (admittedly non-Tesco) vouchers I've had recently.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They are tightening up. Until recently you could combine the 5 or 10p off Tesco vouchers and add say 3X5p ones to give you 15p off. It’s a no no now apparently.

Dick


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Anyone recently returned (or still touring??) able to give me an update on the cost of Diesel?? I have had varying "reports" :roll: that its now on par with UK price.
> 
> (trying to decide if its worth filing up with Tesco vouchers or similar before travelling or whether to wait to visit Auchan)
> 
> ...


1.34 to 1.38 euro ,for diesel ,oppisite to UK diesl is cheaper over there than Petrol !
We found Supermarkets were generally cheaper than others .
Tony A.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> They are tightening up. Until recently you could combine the 5 or 10p off Tesco vouchers and add say 3X5p ones to give you 15p off. It's a no no now apparently.
> 
> Dick


Yes - I think the 10p off specific products deals can still be combined (so they advertised them as 50p off a litre) but I think the "5p off for £50 spend" vouchers have always *said* in the small print you can't stack them. But the garage staff used to allow it until recently.


----------

